# How do you know when your shorts are too tight?



## MrAntares (Apr 18, 2009)

I know, it sounds like a joke....

but seriously, what is the "right fit" in bike shorts. If they are snug and not baggy? or if you don't need lube and mechanical advantage to pull them on? somewhere in between?

I can get into shorts that are one size smaller than the ones I have, but they are pretty tight and I'm not sure how to tell whether they are too tight.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MrAntares said:


> I know, it sounds like a joke....
> 
> but seriously, what is the "right fit" in bike shorts. If they are snug and not baggy? or if you don't need lube and mechanical advantage to pull them on? somewhere in between?
> 
> I can get into shorts that are one size smaller than the ones I have, but they are pretty tight and I'm not sure how to tell whether they are too tight.


Thanks for the clarification that your post isn't a joke, but it did make me chuckle.  
IMO, you answered you own question:
_snug and not baggy_
_you don't need lube and mechanical advantage to pull them on_

We talk a lot about (bike) fit and comfort here, but it really does extend to apparel. If shorts/ jerseys are loose fitting and flap in the wind, what good are they? Or, they're so tight that they're restrictive. Not fun. Same with shoes/ helmets. Snug (but comfortable) works best for me, and when I start becoming aware of something not feeling/ fitting right, my fun factor on the bike drops. 

So, put away the lube and go get a pair of shorts that fit - snug. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Usually a nose bleed is the first indicator.

Actually PJ352 did a great job of answering your question - but, let humor prevail, you should get a lot of one liners for your question.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

just loose enough to not be restrictive


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

when you change after a ride and you have to wait for them to drop, your shorts are too tight.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

If your junk lose feeling before you get on the bike they're likely toooo tight...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Just tight enough to stay put while you're riding. If the legs ride up, or the waist slips down, they're too loose.

Conversely, if they restrict your breathing or feel uncomfortable, they're too tight.

Fashion criteria: If your thigh looks like of couple of bratwurst strung together, definitely too tight.


----------



## Tommyr (Jun 7, 2008)

When people ask you why you're imitating Mickey Mouse then you know!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Too tight if your eye bulge out when you don them. Too loose if you have to sew belt loops on them to keep them up.


----------

